# Birdie Update



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Monkey is almost 5 months old! Today she ventured out of her cage for the first time and has found her preferred activity: sitting on top of the budgie cage and chirping quietly at me.

Elsa just turned 2 on November 21st. Can't believe it's been 1 year and 7 months since she came into my life. She's her normal cranky, no-humans-allowed self!

Gilbert turned 1 on August 26th. He's a happy big boy, as usual. He's not sure if Monkey is scary or interesting


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Good to see Monkey venturing out. Your flock look's and sound's to be 
happy and healthy. Thank's for the update Kassy...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Great update, Kassy! Monkey is such a sweet and curious little one  

Glad to hear the budgies are doing well, too


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Monkey's checking out her new swing this morning


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ah, look at her cute little face


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

She's completely fearless and will scream at the dogs if she thinks they're being too nosy


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Beautiful little birdie  I bet she is a handful though *


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

eduardo said:


> *Beautiful little birdie  I bet she is a handful though *


She is! Her cage is right next to Elsa and Gilbert, and I think she's a little confused as to why they won't talk to her


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Monkey just scared me really bad! I went over to her cage to say goodnight and I couldn't find her so I started moving the paper towels around in the bottom of her cage and turns out she somehow lifted up the edge of an overlapping piece and cuddled up underneath it just enough that I couldn't see her.


----------

